# وظيفة المهندس الكيميائي في مصانع البلاستيك ؟



## مهندس حضرمي (17 يونيو 2008)

أنا مهندس كيميائي مقيم في السعودية خلال الأشهر الماضية كنت أبحث عن وظيفة في مصانع الرياض لكن الغريب في الأمر أن كل مصانع البلاستيك ليست بحاجة إلى مهندسيين كيميائيين
فهل هذا صحيح !!!
السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل صناعة البلاستيك ليست بحاجة إلى مهندسيين كميائيين !!!
وإذا كانت بحاجتهم فما هو القسم الملائم لهم في مصانع البلاستيك !!!!
​


----------



## mnci (17 يونيو 2008)

طبعا البلاستيك بحاجة الى مهندسين كيميائين باذن الله تجد ضالتك
اضيف كنوع من الافادة قبل ترك الموضوع 
موقع جميل يشرح جميع اوامر الاتوكاد
http://cadcommands.blogspot.com/​وموقع اتوكاد 2009
http://autocady.blogspot.com/​
وموقع يشرح التبريد فى السيارات
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/​


----------



## مهندس حضرمي (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخوي ويعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## saibouce (19 يونيو 2008)

merci pour cet information


----------



## باسم العلوش (19 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنت كمهندس كيميائي( أو بالأحرى مهندس عمليات )عملك في معامل البتروكيمياويات أي في إنتاج المواد الأولية في صناعة البلاستيك (بولي إيتيلين _بولي بروبلين)
:56::56::7:أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مهندس حضرمي (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخي باسم العلوش ويعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## رائد عمارنة (29 يوليو 2008)

Dear Engineer,
The best place for chemical eng. in plastic factory is the QC & QA.
Also can work as production ngineer.
Try to see huge factories of plastic.
RGDs


----------



## مهندس حضرمي (29 يوليو 2008)

أخي رائد عمارنة أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه الإفادة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جزائري مسلم (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الأمين بلعشية (31 يوليو 2008)

بادن الله ستجد عمل لأن المهندس الكيميائي هو المسؤول عن كل العمليات الصناعية فمثلا عندنا في الجزائر الهندسة الكيميائية تندرج منها شعبة البيتروكيمياء وتكرير البترول أي بمعنى هي الأم وستجد عملا انشاء الله


----------

